# Conexion de DVD a Monitor PC - Ayuda



## supermen (Feb 3, 2008)

Hola a todos

Tengo un Monitor Samsung Syncmaster 957p CTR que utilizo unicamente para proyectar peliculas almacenadas en un Disco Duro multimedia que dispone de salida VGA. 
Yo queria saber si es posible conectar un DVD de sobremesa que dispone de salidas tipo RCA (la amarilla de toda la vida) y un euroconector a las otra salidas de las que dispone el monitor que son de tipo RGB (con conexion BNC). 

Es posible?, en caso afirmativo, ¿existe un cable de RGB a RCA o euroconector?

Un Saludo y Gracias a todos.

O pego una imagen de la parte trasera del Monitor.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 3, 2008)

este te sirve


----------

